# Black glass grave yard



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2013)

Made it back under today and decide to dig out the layer of black glass left behind by what must have been a saloon or gambling hall during the gold rush.  The glass is so thick that I could hardly dig in it!  After a little bit in the first whole bottle showed up, and to my surprise it end up being an IP New England whiskey cylinder, needless to say I'm stoked!  After that I dug a couple more blacks, and that finished out the bottles for the day.  I cam back around and hit the beads again, and then under some bricks a nice surprise...















 Nice IP New England cylinder waiting to be pulled out!









 Half a bears grease lid, sadly couldn't find the rest...





























 All this came out of 4x4 foot area...  They must have smashed it all on purpose...  Luckily they left a few for me, the New England cylinder made it all worth while...






 So here is the surprise, if you look closely in the center of the pic you can see a round edge....  Ended up being two Mexican 8 reales!  Not super coins but great fun to find...  Then a little after that pulling down the brick from the top a little silver coin falls out, a nice 1897 dime, just as I first saw it...  I cant believe how clean it is.  The last pic is the strand of trade beads in situ...

 Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking great Matt, hoping you get some really good stuff out of there...[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love finding coins when I search . and again , great camera. go get that cellar hole dug matt.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Doug, Great post. This might be a stupid question but what tribes do you suppose they were trading with? Are you planning to sift any of the dirt? I hope you have only scratched the surface and there is much more to come. Please post some cleaned up pictures when you can. Kevin


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Matt,

 I feel muddy! Thanks for the great time capsule photo spread.

 Tell me, please, is that an antler scratcher in the foreground of the above photo?

 These under building spelunking with shovels and scratchers expeditions knock me out. Thanks for taking us along, and bring 
 on the beads and silver!


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 7, 2013)

I totally agree with Surface....nothing beats being under a house and finding a pocket of treasures waiting to be unearthed.

 Great posts and Congratulations again Matt.

 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Looking great Matt, hoping you get some really good stuff out of there...[]


 
 He already did get some "really good stuff".[]  

 Cool digs T


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> He already did get some "really good stuff".[]
> 
> Cool digs T


 I was hoping he would have the kind of success you've had with a few of your finds...[]


----------



## FitSandTic (Jan 7, 2013)

You must be having a blast thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 7, 2013)

Well you sure got yourself a nice spot!  The New England glass even follows you to Cali! lol


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow....amazing and cool.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya did it again, let's see em cleaned up.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coldwater diver
> 
> Hi Doug, Great post. This might be a stupid question but what tribes do you suppose they were trading with? Are you planning to sift any of the dirt? I hope you have only scratched the surface and there is much more to come. Please post some cleaned up pictures when you can. Kevin


 
 Hey Kevin, its Matt actually...  The trade beads used here were glass beads that were used as currency to trade with Native Americans.  The first gold seekers and traders actually traded handfuls of gold from the Natives for strands of beads... I'm not 100% on these yet but its most likely...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> Hey Matt,
> ...


 

 Yes sir it is, thats my secret weapon...  I found it in the woods out digging one time and its been my favorite tool ever since.  Tough enough for rocky sticky dirt but wont chip or scratch the glass


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2013)

hers the Cylinder cleaned up, the florescent light is terrible for color representation though.  Nice iron pontil on it...  I brought the blacks home but haven't cleaned them, they will probably end up in the garden...











 here's the digging tool, I find it works best to hold it like a scraper and then use one side as a handle using the other side as a pick for digging...  Moves a lot of dirt, and very comfortably too...


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can you post better pics of the coins/tokens you found?? when you clean them DON'T MAKE THEM WET...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice Matt ,what a find,thanks for sharing your great success. Your pictures are so sharp I can see that your married!!![8D] Good luck and I hope you find a bunch more.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 7, 2013)

Super looking whiskey cylinder.  Those blacks your digging are also great bottles.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2013)

Brilliant Secret Weapon, sir! Thanks for showing it.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Super looking whiskey cylinder.  Those blacks your digging are also great bottles.


 

 I'm loving the cylinder...  The blacks although pontiled are all sick as heck, I'm cleaning them up now...  I'm outta window room for them anyway!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> Can you post better pics of the coins/tokens you found?? when you clean them DON'T MAKE THEM WET...Â


 

 The coins are two silver Mexican 8 Reales and an 1897 dime.  The reales were from a burnt layer and in bad shape...  I'm not sure how to clean them either...


----------



## maxbitters (Jan 8, 2013)

Great photos & story Matt, It almost feels like Iâ€™m there! We love playing under buildings too. Itâ€™s been my experience that Gold Country sites of that age hold lots of coins. You may want to take a detector under there or sift for those little round yellow metal objects, their there........[/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been wondering what the little round yellow ones look like when you see them in a burnt layer or in sticky mud?  Do they look yellow like they should?  I thought for a little bit I had two gold coins today these Mexi 8's are so heavy..., and yellowish silver...


----------



## botlguy (Jan 8, 2013)

I am literally salivating wanting to be with you on that site. No way I could make it in though, too old, too fat. With those great pictures it's almost like being there. Thanks.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Matt,
 Sent you a PM...let me know if you didn't get it, your box might be full
 Thx,
 Doug


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks to me like you found yourself 2 comtempary Counterfeit 8 reales.. Awesome!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 8, 2013)

Wonderful pics and story Matt!! how I miss diggin in that red sticky muddy messy red gold rush clay!! thanks for bringing back some memories, I can smell the stuff now still.......


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

Real nice posts and finds Matt.  Love the antler scratcher.  We found a Mexican reale coin a few years back near our hillbilly dump.  As I recall, they were from King Montazuma's short reign.

 PD


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome digs Matt ! ! !  Glad to see your pulling some great glass.  Keep it up and good luck.


----------



## cadburys (Jan 8, 2013)

That  dime looks like an S mintmark. And it looks like it is in very good condition too. It could be worth $35+

 Nice finds!

 Ant


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: cadburys
> 
> That dime looks like an S mintmark. And it looks like it is in very good condition too. It could be worth $35+
> 
> ...


 can you take a close up of the front of Dime?? I need to see the liberty in the band.. I'm sure it is a ex fine coin..but can't be 100% sure until I see the liberty..if it is ex fine it is a 265.00 coin this would be for the  S MINT..


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I dont know if I could get a pic of that, but its there and not worn...  I was thinking it was a 200 dollar coin...  It looks like its fresh from the mint...


----------



## tftfan (Jan 8, 2013)

Real.... good stuff ! [][]


----------



## maxbitters (Jan 8, 2013)

Youâ€™ll definitely know it when you see one, they look so out of place and like they were just dropped. Gold doesnâ€™t oxidize/tarnish it will really stand out amongst mud, rust, ashes or whatever. Theyâ€™re so easy to miss and can easily hide in the littlest clumps of dirt. [/align]





> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I've been wondering what the little round yellow ones look like when you see them in a burnt layer or in sticky mud? Do they look yellow like they should? I thought for a little bit I had two gold coins today these Mexi 8's are so heavy..., and yellowish silver...


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome back Lou,,it's been awhile since I've seen you on here..Have you dug anything great lately? You usually do []

 I wanted to post this for Matt regarding the 1897 dime.
 In the coin world as well as bottles, condition is king.

 Here are the latest prices for the 1897 S:

 Conditon  G4-$18   VG8-$32    F12-$92   VF20-$115    XF40-$160   AU50-$260   AU53-$ 305   AU55-$385  AU58-$480 

 I would imagine your coin could fall into the Veryfine (VF) to ExtraFine (XF) category...what do you other coin collectors think?

 Nonetheless, coins and relics like the trading beads are just an added bonus to the bottles you find!
 Doug


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> Welcome back Lou,,it's been awhile since I've seen you on here..Have you dug anything great lately? You usually do []
> 
> ...


 Your pricing is out dated..I got mine on the up to date pricing guide fair market value


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 8, 2013)

For cleaning those coins, either silver or brass, copper. Get a quart fruit jar with a screw on top, mix a pint of distilled water, a cup of white vinegar, a teaspoon of salt, and a teaspoon of clothing or dish detergent. Seal the top on the fruit jar, and shake until dissolved. Poured into a small pan that can be heated. This will etch some metal pans, so use an old clean pan. Pour a inch deep batch of the fomula, and place the coins in the solution, and soak for ten to fifteen minutes. Now have a small cup with pure distilled water ready. Remove the coins and clean with an old toothbrush or similar, a rough dish cloth will work too. If the appearance suits you, place in the cup of water for ten minutes min. If the coins still look rough or corruted (green). Place back in the pan, after heating to 120-130 degrees, do not boil, leave a couple of minutes. Watch the surface of the coins, the crud should lift off the coins in the mix. Brush or clean with the terry dish cloth. Repeat if not cleaned, then when clean, soak in the clean water 10 minutes. Dry off and air dry. Next day dip in olive or veg. oil, wipe off excess.This is a old, tried and true method, for old brass, silver or copper. Great finds!


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: CreekWalker
> 
> For cleaning those coins, either silver or brass, copper. Get a quart fruit jar with a screw on top, mix a pint of distilled water, a cup of white vinegar, a teaspoon of salt, and a teaspoon of clothing or dish detergent. Seal the top on the fruit jar, and shake until dissolved. Poured into a small pan that can be heated. This will etch some metal pans, so use an old clean pan. Pour a inch deep batch of the fomula, and place the coins in the solution, and soak for ten to fifteen minutes. Now have a small cup with pure distilled water ready. Remove the coins and clean with an old toothbrush or similar, a rough dish cloth will work too. If the appearance suits you, place in the cup of water for ten minutes min. If the coins still look rough or corruted (green). Place back in the pan, after heating to 120-130 degrees, do not boil, leave a couple of minutes. Watch the surface of the coins, the crud should lift off the coins in the mix. Brush or clean with the terry dish cloth. Repeat if not cleaned, then when clean, soak in the clean water 10 minutes. Dry off and air dry. Next day dip in olive or veg. oil, wipe off excess.This is a old, tried and true method, for old brass, silver or copper. Great finds!


 I do believe these was cast iron with a silver plate at one time... so your method isn't recommended


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, you are correct. I see now a member believes them to be early fakes of the 8 reales.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 9, 2013)

I do not think they are fake, the one on the right is silver for sure, heavily worn, the one of the left on the other hand does seem to be rusty but its not magnetic...

 Thanks for the cleaning tip creekwalker, I'll put it to use!


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm always amazed with beads that are found, alot of them are found here along the rivers and streams and I'd love to know how the hell they made them, some are so small I just can't even picture how it was done. Good luck on the coins Matt, with all the great areas you get your butt into it might be a good idea to use the money made from selling the dime and the Reale's on a decent metal detector. Just think about what you *'might not'* be seeing.... Our you could rent me a room and I'll roll on out to Cali and be your 'sifter'...[]

 As always looking forward to more dig pics my friend...[]


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I do not think they are fake, the one on the right is silver for sure, heavily worn, the one of the left on the other hand does seem to be rusty but its not magnetic...
> 
> Thanks for the cleaning tip creekwalker, I'll put it to use!


 silver will almost always be silver or pitch black tone.. yours are neither.. Counterfeit reales are alot better to collectors then a Real Reale...


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 9, 2013)

Works like a charm! Don't leave them to long if heated. When done correctly, leaves the silver or the copper natural looking. This is the old WW2 era NRA cartridge brass cleaning recipe.


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: CreekWalker
> 
> Works like a charm! Don't leave them to long if heated. When done correctly, leaves the silver or the copper natural looking. This is the old WW2 era NRA cartridge brass cleaning recipe.


 if it turns them shiny silver, copper  or brass color you will ruin any collectors value they might have


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 9, 2013)

2011 red book says xf,$175.00 any way a great conditioned coin from the ground.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2013)

> I'm always amazed with beads that are found, alot of them are found here along the rivers and streams and I'd love to know how the hell they made them, some are so small I just can't even picture how it was done.


 
 Jim,....I think they rolled clay on a string, cut the beads, then fired them....


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> 2011 red book says xf,$175.00 any way a great conditioned coin from the ground.


 your 3 years out of date.. The Red Book 2014 should be out now...  look at this link all coins are updated with prices daily..  http://www.numismedia.com/fmv/prices/bardim/pricesgd.shtml


----------



## div2roty (Jan 9, 2013)

Great finds Matt


----------



## div2roty (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd love to find those busted bases...planning on some funky art someday


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 9, 2013)

man coin prices are going up so fast i cant even keep up anymore , sell sell sell , hahaha.


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> man coin prices are going up so fast i cant even keep up anymore , sell sell sell , hahaha.


 yeah that is what I was trying to tell you..I never doubted the price you quoted was what you thought was correct.. but coins are hot items right now I bet 3 more months an it will jump another 75.00 or so


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'm always amazed with beads that are found, alot of them are found here along the rivers and streams and I'd love to know how the hell they made them, some are so small I just can't even picture how it was done. Good luck on the coins Matt, with all the great areas you get your butt into it might be a good idea to use the money made from selling the dime and the Reale's on a decent metal detector. Just think about what you *'might not'* be seeing.... Our you could rent me a room and I'll roll on out to Cali and be your 'sifter'...[]
> 
> As always looking forward to more dig pics my friend...[]


 

 I'm thinking these be lucky beads, you bet I'm picking out everyone I see!  I'll probably give the valuable coins to the owner who's letting me dig, they're nice and all, but I'm really enjoying the bottles I'm finding and although he doesn't want anything I wanna send something his way...  I have a decent low end Whites, and a Garret pin pointer I use, I always end up looking for bottles rather then using my detector though...  I wonder about what i could be missing.  

 Cali is a long way to go to sift for beads Jim!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think your right, one of the reales does seem to be cast iron, but its not magnetic?  Its much larger in diameter then the one I'm sure is silver...  I'll get them cleaned up eventually...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> I'd love to find those busted bases...planning on some funky art someday


 
 thanks Matt, I'd haul some bases out of there if you want them...


----------

